# Chicken Fried Bacon



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Please tell me that someone has been here........


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

o im cooking mine now


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

notice, not a single skinny customer. as a matter of fact, the camera man looks for the right angle to accentuate their bellies. either that or i'm just paranoid. i'll have to give that one a try...


----------



## TexasRL2 (Jul 15, 2008)

me and some buddies saw the same thing on tv and went out and tried it (we go to school at a&m and its not far), it was definitely worth trying but you know when your eating it that it has to be one of the worst possible things for you


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Iam going to put that on my bucket list. I love some pig!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

pepo211 said:


> Please tell me that someone has been here........


Ya dayumd straight i've been there-didn't have thuh bacon but some of my podnuh's did!


----------



## Right of Rush (Jul 29, 2009)

That is the BEST!!!!! Heck, I'm gunna make some myself!


----------



## SheWhoFeeds (Jul 20, 2009)

:spineyes: OMG...the Ultimate Texas Health Food restaurant!
Insert drool here........


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

I've got 25 Lbs. of bellies curing in the fridge right now, after I smoke them this weekend, I'm going to have to try this!!

Dave


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Anything pork can be fried:

1) ribs
2) pork chops
3) boston butts
4) bacon


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

I think I feel an artery clogging up just watching that! I'm gonna have to make some!


----------

